# Smart fortwo 2014 cabrio



## Mikke66 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi

Im a new owner of a smart fortwo cabrio 2014.

Im living in Norway but bought my car as an imported car from abroad.
The Norwegian dealer only sells smart fortwo with the small onboard charger3,7-4,6 kw but I see that some of the abroad cars got an optional onboardcharger with 22 kw.
How can I determine which charger I got in my vehicle and if I got the small one is it possible to get and rebuilt it to work with the 22kw charger?

appreciate help here, im new in the EV world.

Mikke


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello from Germany
The smart have the brusa NLG 667 Charger with 22kw.
https://www.brusa.biz/en/products/charger/charger-400-v/nlg664.html

See here https://www.goingelectric.de/forum/smart-fortwo-electric-drive-laden/22kw-brusa-neue-version-t18454.html

Greetings Boxster-warp


----------



## Mikke66 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you very much for the link.

Are you aware if its possibility to change from a standard charger 3,7 kw to this 22kw charger without any other modifications on the vehicle?

Mikke


----------

